# [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account



## LuvDog (10. November 2009)

*[Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Steam Account mit Borderlands.

 Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn mir jemand aus der Schweiz/Österreich eine uncut Version als "Gift" schickt. 

 Würde 55 Euro bezahlen


----------



## chr15714n (10. November 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

Hi,

  könnte dir borderlands für den Preis besorgen als Key.
  dauert allerdings 2-3 Tage

  Gruß 

 Pm PLZ wenn Interesse.


----------



## SFMysterio (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

wieso soll der Arme denn 55€ dafür bezahlen ?
 Er könnte es für *23€* haben, muss nur wissen, "wie" !!!


----------



## LuvDog (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

@ SFMysterio   

 verrate mir wie bitte 

 Meinst du über Proxy Server ?


----------



## SFMysterio (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

Du müsstest dir 3 andere Interessenten für Borderlands suchen (geht relativ schnell).
 Dann das Spiel aus England kaufen (mit einer Englischen Bank, keine Deutsche).

 Dann über Steam das Four Pack bestellen. Geht aber alles nur, weil der
 Kurs günstiger ist als wie hier in Deutschland.

 Auch wenn du keine Chance hast, es über England zu bekommen,
 dann kauf es dir aus Deutschland (wieder mit Steam) und jeder zahlt
 ca. 33,50€.

 Denke, das wäre alles billiger als 55€  

 lg


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Uncut Steam Key für Borderlands bzw. Borderlands Steam Account*

oder hier bestellen für nur 14,50€  aber ka ob uncut normal steht das immer bei ob es cut oder uncut ist

http://www.g2play.net/store/Bo... 

 edit: da ist es wohl grad ausverkauft


----------

